# Hats



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

So I spend a lot of time in the off seasons day dreaming about hunting, mostly about upland hunting. This day dreaming got me into designing a generalized bird hunting logo, which then morphed into putting it on a hat. Gave me something to focus on during last summer! Thought I'd throw it out there to any of you who might want a new hat! 

www.wingpursuit.com


----------



## mincabenj (Jul 26, 2021)

Can you show it?


----------



## belenom (Aug 19, 2021)

What kind of hat are we talking about? I wear caps and hats. I also like to wear six-panel hats in summer or the autumn season. In autumn, they are incredibly comfortable to wear. The visor of the hat protects me from rain or fog. No unpleasant and cold drops fall on my face, eyebrows, and eyes. I don't like the feeling of frost and moisture on my face. I buy hats here https://headwearhut.com/collections/custom-6-panel-hats. Of course, during the hunting season, I forget about my habits. Hunting completely engulfs me, and I lose myself in my hobby.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Clicked on the website, looks too flat brimmed for me


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

bowgy said:


> Clicked on the website, looks too flat brimmed for me


You know, you can shape them still? Although apparently if you leave them flat and keep the tag on, you're extra special 😁 

Good looking hats Wasatch, however my 7 7/8 melon and I don't buy many hats.


----------

